# A New 'Wall Street' Power Look - WSJ.com ...



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

A New 'Wall Street' Power Look - WSJ.com
Gordon Gekko is back, with a whole new wardrobe for the power-hungry man. "Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps," opens Friday.
In the 1987 movie "Wall Street," Mr. Gekko and his protégé Bud Fox set the standard for men's power fashions. Remember contrast-collar shirts and silk pocket squares? Men imitated the look (forgetting that the man who wore it went straight to prison). The movie also popularized French cuffs, suspenders and brighter shirts.
What the "Sex and the City" television show was for women's fashion, "Wall Street" was for menswear. Already, the fashion industry is preparing for the new movie's influence. Men's clothing makers from trendy shirt maker Jack Robie to Mohan's Custom Tailors in New York have sent out press releases suggesting how clients can "get the look" from the movie.
The power style seen in the new movie is more subtle than the brash suspenders of the old: It relies on the sleek, fitted look of custom suits-gray with a subtle pattern, or dark and single-breasted, with the trimmer shape seen in "Mad Men." The most powerful signals are sent by the accents, such as handmade shoes, luxury watches and other accessories. Some quirky touches that may have a wide impact: tailored vests, clear eyeglass frames, pocket-watch chains.
https://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703860104575507872401168514.html


----------



## Bradman (May 28, 2009)

Personally, I loathe the business casual atmosphere our companies have taken as they have been sadly abused over and over. I hope this inspires more than one person to pay attention to how they dress, even if this is Hollywood fiction : )


----------



## kirbya (Nov 10, 2004)

My feelings are hurt that they never reached out to me for hangers... what, no closet scene?


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

In the original Wall Street, what Michael Douglas wore was a slightly exaggerated version of what was actually worn by real investment banker types at the time. It was a bit "off" for the character, but if you looked at, say, Morgan Stanley associates, the general look (white collar, suspenders, etc.) predated the movie.

That doesn't seem to be the case for the new movie.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

the louder - English fashion for the second part of the movie is lovely. Shea is wearing the standard white shirt/Hermes tie and Gucci loafers set. 

Everybody has great watches - IWC did a product placement i think  as well as Jaeger/Rolex etc.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Just saw the movie yesterday. Since the reviews have been mostly bad I went, of course to see the fashion!

Of course the shirts were no where near the quality of the first Wall Street movie!! Right Alex?

Noted the lack of neckties and the shirt that Douglas wears -designed not to take a necktie it seems - looks very similar to a shirt a friend of mine (an aerospace engineer!) designed and had made in Beverly Hills.

I really liked the Charlie Sheen cameo but the highlight of the entire movie was our own *Leonard Logsdail* in the role of a tailor! You looked great Leonard!! It's a definite Academy Award performance!


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Khnelben said:


> Everybody has great watches - IWC did a product placement i think  as well as Jaeger/Rolex etc.


There was definitely a lot of product placement going on in this film. Quite amazing how many Apple Mac computers made an appearance. Steve Jobs certainly did a good job with getting his computers into Wall Street 2.

I've seen the movie, and it's not even been released in China.


----------



## jwa_jwa_jwa (Jul 13, 2010)

I saw the movie yesterday and having seen this thread previously, I made a concerted effort to focus on the clothes of the main characters throughout the movie. I must say that was the first time I've ever done that and I enjoyed doing it!

There's a scene where Michael Douglas is buying shoes and orders 4 pairs. Does anyone know what brand they were? don't tell me they were AE.


----------

